# Package Shelf



## Hiandfast (May 26, 2018)

Hi Y’all 
Finally getting to my project. The package shelf is pretty much toast. Any ideas on where to buy a new one or a good cut out from a junk yard?
Thanks
Perry


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

I believe a company called REM makes them. The new ones aren't very costly but the shipping may get you.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're not that worried about 100% original, you can make one pretty easily. That's what I did on my '69. I used the old one as a template, cut a new one out of a thin piece of masonite, added oval cutouts for the rear sound system speakers I'm using, then covered the whole thing in a relatively fine mesh black speaker grille cloth. It looks very good.

Bear


----------



## Hiandfast (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I need to be more specific. What I need is the metal that creates the package shelf along with the bracing down to the floorpan. The big Sheetmetal Sellers don’t have a replacement. I was also wondering if the metal package shelf from a 1967 Chevelle would work?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hiandfast said:


> Thanks for the replies. I need to be more specific. What I need is the metal that creates the package shelf along with the bracing down to the floorpan. The big Sheetmetal Sellers don’t have a replacement. I was also wondering if the metal package shelf from a 1967 Chevelle would work?


You may find it here: https://www.frankspontiacparts.com/


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hiandfast said:


> Thanks for the replies. I need to be more specific. What I need is the metal that creates the package shelf along with the bracing down to the floorpan. The big Sheetmetal Sellers don’t have a replacement. I was also wondering if the metal package shelf from a 1967 Chevelle would work?


Had this issue with a 69 gto a few years ago. If nothing has changed which I don't think it has you will not find a direct replacement . Just not made for gto . Why I don't know. But I can tell you the Chevelle is snd is very close and are sold . Best luck . Finding a used good one is like finding a neddle in a hay stack Doug


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

dd68gto said:


> Hiandfast said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies. I need to be more specific. What I need is the metal that creates the package shelf along with the bracing down to the floorpan. The big Sheetmetal Sellers don’t have a replacement. I was also wondering if the metal package shelf from a 1967 Chevelle would work?
> ...


Sorry thought this would be a good start for you. Like I said not the same but it gives you a good start . https://www.summitracing.com/parts/amd-640-3468/


----------



## Hiandfast (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. I have talked to all the junkyards that sell Pontiac parts. So far no luck. I might try Doug’s idea and modify the 67 Chevelle package tray. I’m still open to any and all ideas out there. Thanks again, Perry


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hiandfast said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I have talked to all the junkyards that sell Pontiac parts. So far no luck. I might try Doug’s idea and modify the 67 Chevelle package tray. I’m still open to any and all ideas out there. Thanks again, Perry


I search every where when we did the 69. They are just not out there or you will find it's as bad as yours or worse . Once in you can't see it except getting in trunk and looking at it . Unless your doing a # 1 Concourse car the Chevelle is the fix and many have used . Good luck Doug


----------



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

Try auto metal direct, i found one for my 69 gto there. Almost a perfect fit and very similar.


----------



## manley66 (Oct 11, 2015)

*66, 67 Package tray*

Hello 
< I used a package tray for a 66 chevelle, Is about 6 inches shorter so I spliced it from the trunk hinge brackets forward, and backwards to the trunk opening lip. Just splice in what you need and grind and treat the rest. Yes Im a Bad A--!


----------



## Benderz (Sep 25, 2019)

I had the same problem with my 66 Lemans. This was my old school solution.

Sorry if this shows up a bunch of times, Im new at this.


----------



## Rick67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hiandfast said:


> Hi Y’all
> Finally getting to my project. The package shelf is pretty much toast. Any ideas on where to buy a new one or a good cut out from a junk yard?
> Thanks
> Perry


Looking for same thing for my 67. Did u have any luck


----------



## Hiandfast (May 26, 2018)

Rick67 said:


> Looking for same thing for my 67. Did u have any luck


I have one ordered from Ames. From the pics, it looks identical, but the salesman said it would need some minor mods to make it work. It’s got a chevelle specially.


----------



## Hiandfast (May 26, 2018)

Hiandfast said:


> I have one ordered from Ames. From the pics, it looks identical, but the salesman said it would need some minor mods to make it work. It’s got a chevelle specially.


Should have said “for a chevelle”


----------



## Rick67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Cool. Pls let me know how it works


----------

